# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Επισκευή ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου...

## PCMan

Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα!

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας ενισχυτής αυτοκινήτου που έχει καμμένα και τα 6 irfz44n του τροφοδοτικού του. 4κάναλος στα 1200w λέει ότι έιναι. Εγώ τον κόβω γύρω στα 80-100 rms στο κανάλι.

Δεν ξέρω την ιστορία του και πως κάηκε.
Όταν τον άνοιξα είχε ένα λαμάκι που κουδούνηζε και πήγαινε πέρα δώθε. Αυτό το λαμάκι κρατούσε κάποια τρανζίστορ πάνω στην ψήκτρα αλλα χάλασαν τα πάσα, έφυγε και έκανε βόλτες μεσα στην πλακέτα.
Το μυαλό μου πάει στο ότι κάπου ακούμπησε και βραχυκύκλωσε αλλα δεν ξέρω αν το έπαθε απο κάτι άλλο πριν χαλάσουν τα πάσα και φύγει..

Αν αλλάξω τα 6 καμμένα irfz44n του θα δουλέψει ή πρέπει να αλλάξω και κάτι άλλο?



ΥΓ. Ο ενισχυτής φαίνεται ανοιγμένος. Έχει κάποια υπολοίματα απο καλάι και ένα αλλαγμένο τρανζίστορ του ενισχυτή.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εφυγε το λαμακι που κραταει τα τρανζιστορ δεν χρειαζεται τπτ αλλο για να γινουν καρβουνο. Αν δεν εχουν καλη επαφη με την ψυκτρα καιγονται ευκολα λογω υπερθερμανσης.
Αν δεν βλεπεις τπτ αλλο καμενο υποθετω οτι αρχικα ειχε καει το ενα τρανζιστορ, ανοιχτηκε για αλλαγη αλλα ο τυπος παρασφιξε τις βιδες με αποτελεσμα να χαλασει το πασο, να χαλαρωσει το λαμακι και να ψηθουν ολα.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε νικο, εαν το λαμακι ειχε φυγει την ωρα που λειτουργουσε ο ενισχυτης (λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω) τοτε μαλον δυσκολο να ξαναδουλεψει... Αλλαξε τα 6 irfz44n τσεκαρε ολες τις διοδους καθως και τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου, και τα drivers, και αν ολα ειναι οκ, τοτε λογικα... θα δουλεψει!!!!! επισεις προσοχη και στην προστασια!!!! ενω μπορει να φτιαξεις τον ενισχυτη, μπορει να εχει καει κατι στην προστασια, και μετα να μην τον αφηνει να ξεκινησει!!!!

----------


## PCMan

> Αν εφυγε το λαμακι που κραταει τα τρανζιστορ δεν χρειαζεται τπτ αλλο για να γινουν καρβουνο. Αν δεν εχουν καλη επαφη με την ψυκτρα καιγονται ευκολα λογω υπερθερμανσης.
> Αν δεν βλεπεις τπτ αλλο καμενο υποθετω οτι αρχικα ειχε καει το ενα τρανζιστορ, ανοιχτηκε για αλλαγη αλλα ο τυπος παρασφιξε τις βιδες με αποτελεσμα να χαλασει το πασο, να χαλαρωσει το λαμακι και να ψηθουν ολα.


Τα irfz που τωρα ειναι κάρβουνο είχαν κανονικά τα λαμάκια τους. Ενα άλλο λαμάκι έφυγε απο άλλα τρανζίστορ (έχουν το σύμβολο της διόδου πάνω τους) και πήγαινε πέρα δώθε. Λέω μήπως έφυγε το λαμάκι ενώ δούλευε ο ενισχυτής και πήγε κάπου πάνω στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό και τα τίναξε...
Δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο καμμένο..

Το τρανζίστορ που λέω ότι φαίνεται αλλαγμένο είναι του τελικού ενισχυτή και όχι του παλμοτροφοδοτικού του.





> φιλε νικο, εαν το λαμακι ειχε φυγει την ωρα που λειτουργουσε ο ενισχυτης (λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω) τοτε μαλον δυσκολο να ξαναδουλεψει... Αλλαξε τα 6 irfz44n τσεκαρε ολες τις διοδους καθως και τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου, και τα drivers, και αν ολα ειναι οκ, τοτε λογικα... θα δουλεψει!!!!! επισεις προσοχη και στην προστασια!!!! ενω μπορει να φτιαξεις τον ενισχυτη, μπορει να εχει καει κατι στην προστασια, και μετα να μην τον αφηνει να ξεκινησει!!!!


Αυτά σκεφτόμουν να κάνω αλλά κολλάω στην προστασία και σε ένα και μοναδικό ολοκληρομένο που υπάρχει στην μεριά του παλμοτροφοδοτικού τα οποία δεν ξέρω πως να τα ελέγξω.
Τα drivers τι είναι? Είναι πρίν τα τελικά τρανζίστορ μήπως?

Θα ανεβάσω και μια φωτογραφία μήπως και βοηθήσει.

----------


## Nemmesis

φιλε μου και συμπολιτη μπορει να βαλεις καμια φοτογραφια? αυτα τα irf44 τα εχω δει και εγω σε κανα 2-3 ενισχητες και μαλιστα δεν ηταν απλα καμενα... ειχαν εκραγει... τωρα αν θελεις να το κοιταξω και εγω για να δουμε αν ειναι τπτ αλλο καμενο να κανονισουμε τπτ στην πλατια της πολης να συναντιθουμε με τα πολυμετρα και να χαζεψουν ολοι γυρω... επισης να πω οτι δεν προκειτε να ζητησω λεφτα...

----------


## PCMan

Κι αυτά μη νομίζεις, σαν ανατηναγμένα μοιάζουν  :Laughing: 

Αν δεν βγάλω άκρη θα σου πω να το κανονήσουμε, ευχαριστώ πάντως  :Smile: 

Εδώ είναι μια φωτογραφία:


Το ολοκληρομένο κάτω δεξιά είναι το tl494. Λέτε να έχει ζημιά κι αυτό?

----------


## IOANNIS

Τα drivers είναι πρίν τα τελικά τρανζίστορ!!!!  :Smile:  
αφου λοιπον τσεκαρεις ολα αυτα που ειπαμε, τοτε αλλαξε τα 6 καμμένα irfz44n καθως και τις αντιστασεις που ειναι κατω απο αυτα!!!! επισεις ξανατσεκαρε και ολες τις διοδους και ολες τις αντιστασεις κοντα στο τροφοδοτικο, καθως και τις βατικες, που ειναι διπλα στα τρανζιστορ εξοδου!!!
εαν ολα ειναι οκ τοτε δωσε του ταση απο ενα τροφοδοτικο να δεις αν δουλευει!!
το tl494 δεν νομιζω να εχει ζημια, αλλα και αν ακομα ειναι καμενο υπαρχει για να το αλλαξεις. (κοιταξε και τα τρανζιστορ που ειναι γυρω απο το tl494, μηπως ειναι κανενα καμενο)
αυτα για αρχη και περημενουμε νεα σου!!!

----------


## PCMan

OK, ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα ενημερώσω για την πορεία του. 
Μπορεί να αργήσω λίγο να του βάλω χέρι γιατί δεν είναι δικός μου και θα περιμένω μέχρι να με ναυλώσουν για να πάρω τα ανταλακτικά. :P  :Smile: 

Thanks και πάλι  :Smile:

----------

